# froschbiss richtig einsetzen



## hapua (9. Mai 2010)

hallo,
ich habe eine kleine menge __ froschbiss geschenkt bekommen. wie soll ich sie nun einsetzen.
einfach ins wasser legen und treiben lassen oder in einen korb pflanzen???
ich habe mal eine schwimmpflanze gesehen die aussah wie eine mischung aus froschbiss und eine wasserlinse. kennt ihr diese pflanze??
wäre schön wennn ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.
danke


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  froschbiss richtig einsetzen*

Hoi,

einfach schwimmen lasst kannst du Froschbiss nicht. Du solltest ihn eintopfen, ob du dies in Töpfen oder direkt im Teich machst ist im Endeffekt egal, hauptsache er ist eingepflanzt.

Zu der Pflanzenbestimmung: Mach am besten mal ein Foto  - wenn möglich. Alles andere ist Rätselraten!


----------



## Eugen (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  froschbiss richtig einsetzen*

Hallo  (hier könnte ein Name stehen)

Froschbiss ist eine kleine Schwimmpflanze,die auf dem Wasser treibt.
Einpflanzen wäre kontraproduktiv.
Zur Bildung von Überwinterungsknospen braucht sie allerdings Substrat.
Das heißt, sie sollte sich im Flachwasserbereich aufhalten.
Ich persönlich halte sie in meinen Minis, dort klappt auch die Überwinterung einwandfrei.


----------



## sister_in_act (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  froschbiss richtig einsetzen*

ich habe meinen froschbiss in dem seerosenkübel mit eingesetzt. ca 1 m unter wasseroberfläche.
bislang mußte ich ihm im sommer immer mal mit dem grasrechen *zu leibe rücken*

gruß ulla


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  froschbiss richtig einsetzen*

Also  ich lass den  Froschbiss schwimmen. Der verankert sich selbst, wenn und wo er möchte. Bisher hat ihm das nicht geschadet.


----------

